
Plants Can Replace Meat–But Will Doing So Help the Environment? - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/these-plants-can-replace-meat-but-will-doing-so-help-the-environment/
======
Causality1
>But despite this mounting evidence, many are hesitant to take the meat-free
leap. Gidon Eshel, a research professor of environmental and urban studies at
Bard College, contends this attitude is largely because people question
whether their meals would still be nutritionally sound.

Hmm, I'm not too sure about that. I'd say the number one reason is that people
like meat, don't know about its impact on the environment and wouldn't care if
they did, and are creatures of habit. The typical net-junkie is fully aware of
South American land-clearing and bovine methane emissions but most people
don't even remember the 1/10th rule about calories moving up the predation
level scale.

Ultimately that rule is going to be the only thing that changes a lot of
peoples' minds, because it means that with time something like an Impossible
Burger could be significantly cheaper than a real meat burger.

